# new layout for the house



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

well after getting my dad that rail king o layout I really wanted a layout for the house and wanted to run a flyer set and a o set 

so I got to work 

ran to the hobby store picked up 2 Lionel o sets (so id have a transformer and fast track )
total for both sets 260$
newer Lionel Little Steam LionChief set 
and an older Thomas the train set that came with a 80 watt xformer
then after a few stops at local antique stores 
I ended up with a real nice steam engine (ill update with part # when I'm home from work) $150
1 box car $13
and an old flood light tower $15

for the s flyer side of things 
I already had some new s-guage track 
and the 2013 dock side switcher and Disney box cars that I used at Christmas around the tree


so off to work I went (with some help from my 11 year old)

used some cut 4x4's I had around and some scrap particle board for legs
and got a cheap 4x8 floor underlayment board from home depot (10$) and had it cut down to 80.5 inches (so it would fit in the spot between the door and wall)

once the table was built I started laying it all out and testing everything 

once I was happy with the setup it was time to make it all permanent 

laid down some fake grass

then took the scrap section cut off the 4x8 piece and mounted it to the front side for controls and xformers

the track was next first I installed the flyer track 

then centered the Lionel fast track inside the flyer oval 

hooked up the wires and bam ready to roll 


now just need some scenery 

here are the build pics 











and a vid of it in action


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It looks like you picked up some sectional GarGraves S track. When you decide to do something you sure move fast. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

yea I think that's what the track is 


lol owning my own store takes up all my days 
so when I want to do something I have to squeeze it into the short time I have at home 
so to me fast is good 

and with no credit card bills and owning my house free and clear (its not big or fancy but its cozy lol)
as soon as I have a good month at the store I'm able to splurge a bit 

just have to justify it to the wife 

and I lucked out with this splurge 
my baby turned 1 on the 2nd 
so this is his huge 1st b day gift lol 

(why the main 2 sets are kids sets lol )

I would have only bought the Lionel Thomas set but once I got it home I found out why it was so cheap 
it was the older set with only whistle sounds 
up side is it came with the full size 80 watt xformer

so I decided to go back and pick up the Little Steam LionChief set because the remote will be easy for the lil one to use and it at least has a bell and rail sounds(also wanted a caboose to)


then daddy got his big ol steam engine with smoke and rail sounds so he can play to lol 


I did promise my wife that I would stop with the trains and wait for birthdays and special occasions for the scenery so that part may be a bit slow going 
lol probably not lol already ordered a mth farm house lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I can vouch for the fact that you are being prudent and frugal in your train purchases! Keep having fun. Hopefully your baby will really take a liking to the trains and ask for more.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice...I started my youngest with a Union Pacific steamer set from Lionel on a 4x8 sheet of plywood...And so the story goes,lol....and then I discovered ebay.........


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

brought home all my spare s scale stuff from the store 
and added some shelving above the layout 


as soon as I walked into the back room my 1 yr old cooed and pointed to the train table lol

here are some pics of the engine and box car I got from the antique shop


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

did a ton of work tonight 
pretty much done

got to decide if I want a cemetery or play ground to the left of the gas station
and waiting on one last house 
then finish the land scape 
and I'm quitting lol


shelving all up and loaded up with flyer gear lol





layout cleaned up and looking ok 







using this to run power



and a vid of it all running
I'm having a problem with my second hand gas station the garage door sticks sometimes 
otherwise its all a blast 
I really love the frosty the snowman engine its fun lol the one year old dances every time it plays lol


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

That is nice! I had not heard the sound file on the Frosty engine previously.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

nice.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> That is nice! I had not heard the sound file on the Frosty engine previously.




I was surprised on the build quality most of the lionchief stuff I came across is on par with the Thomas or little steamer 
but I picked up the frosty on feepay for 150$ nib but missing the track (I say nib because all the cars still had the clear rubber bands on the wheels )

but frosty is all nice 
die cast engine and tender
and all cars had working couplers and nice detailed trucks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

It sure looks perfect in the video. I do not have any O gauge trains.


----------



## dicgolfer72 (Dec 4, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> It sure looks perfect in the video. I do not have any O gauge trains.


I didn't have any o gauge until I started this project lol 

after getting my dad that mth railking set I caught the bug (o is so much cheaper than s due to the mass amount of stuff made in o )




we went to Omaha last weekend for the kids spring break and went to the zoo 
on the way back to kc I stopped in at a local Omaha train store and snagged a pair of American flyer 21107 engines 15$ each 
one works great the other was doa and after soldering the wire back in the tender I found out the gears are shot it just growls and wheels don't move 


got back home and with a bit of help from my 12 yr old the layout is finished 











vid of it all running


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I like it. 
Surely you know a layout is never done.


----------

